# D'uccle Roo??



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I have 2 Blue D'uccle chicks that are a little over 3 weeks old. There the same size, but one has a bigger crest? I think it's called, sorry lol. New chicken person! But anyways, does that mean he's a rooster?? 

Here's some pics of him:


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Reinerchick said:


> I have 2 Blue D'uccle chicks that are a little over 3 weeks old. There the same size, but one has a bigger crest? I think it's called, sorry lol. New chicken person! But anyways, does that mean he's a rooster??
> 
> Here's some pics of him:


Anyone have a guess atleast??


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

He's looking rooster to me. Being a D'uccle the girls have very small combs.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> He's looking rooster to me. Being a D'uccle the girls have very small combs.


Bummer, thanks though!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I may be wrong though cause his comb may be big, but don't have much coloring.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Anyone else have a guess??


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Big comb but little coloring so it is 50/50. Also a crest is the feathering some breeds have on their heads, wat u are thing of is called a comb.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> Big comb but little coloring so it is 50/50. Also a crest is the feathering some breeds have on their heads, wat u are thing of is called a comb.


Darn, and oh thank you! Lol! Not very familiar with the whole chicken anatomy yet. Still learning


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

UPDATE: so he's grown a lot since this thread started. And his comb is starting to get bigger and bigger and turning red. I'm pretty sure he's a roo...but anyone else??


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I think it's still up in the air.. I don't think that combs/waddles are a very good sex indicator because waddles on hens can get really big too.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I still think roo.


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm 99% sure that is a roo!


----------

